# Christmas 2018



## Relle (Dec 31, 2017)

51 weeks until Christmas.


----------



## Misschief (Dec 31, 2017)

I was wondering how long it would take for this thread to show up. I've already started... made a batch of dual lye soap yesterday and making a batch of lavender and goat milk soap right now. :bunny:


----------



## Relle (Jan 1, 2018)

I always put up the thread on New Years Day if I'm home.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jan 1, 2018)

OMGosh!  And I was just starting to de-stress.   :snowman:


----------



## bathgeek (Jan 2, 2018)

Christmas is still so far away! I’m stressing about summer craft fairs. I made 50 lbs of soap in the last two weeks and will make about 50lbs more by the end of January. I’m going to need more curing space.


----------



## SoapEh (Jan 2, 2018)

I saw this thread, thought to myself 'worrying about NEXT Christmas is a bit silly' and then immediately realized that if I want to try making a true Castile or Aleppo soap and have it ready for Christmas, I actually *do* need to make it now! 

Soapers really do work far ahead of seasons and holidays; there's so much more planning and work involved than people know!


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 2, 2018)

Plus Holiday molds and FOs start to go on sale now.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jan 3, 2018)

Relle said:


> I always put up the thread on New Years Day if I'm home.


I haven't been here long enough to know that... so I posted this yesterday and I'm moving it here...

Somehow it makes sense to me to get a head start on planning for  the 2018 Holiday Season while thoughts about the past season are fresh  in my mind. Here are some of the recipes I'll be trying over the next  few months as time allows and pass out to my guinea persons for  feedback.

Natural Beauty Workshop ~ Top Ten Bath & Body Recipes From 2017

https://tinyurl.com/NBW-10-Best-Recipes-2017


----------



## Relle (Feb 15, 2018)

Down to 44 weeks now.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm so glad that with the new software you are able to get your bunny pics to post again , Relle. 


IrishLass


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 15, 2018)

We’re you wondering what you could do with your soap dough from the feb challenge?


----------



## dibbles (Feb 15, 2018)

Now THAT is a cute bunny picture!


----------



## Relle (Feb 15, 2018)

IrishLass said:


> I'm so glad that with the new software you are able to get your bunny pics to post again , Relle.
> IrishLass



I'm glad too ,  it makes it so much easier.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Feb 15, 2018)

I love the bunnies with their little scarves [emoji7]!


----------



## SaltedFig (Feb 17, 2018)

I'm looking forward to a year full of bunnies!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Feb 19, 2018)

what!  44 weeks!


----------



## Relle (Feb 23, 2018)

No, not 44 weeks, it's now 43 weeks to go. 
This is my Pippi, she just turned 1 last Sunday. This is her Christmas photo with Santa, she didn't like him and jumped off his lap into mid air and the photographer caught her.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Feb 23, 2018)

Relle, you are stressing me out!  But that picture is so cute!  More please!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 24, 2018)

Pippi is precious! Santa looks like he could use a little plumping up. LOL Maybe that's why she took off. Didn't want to be his next meal.


----------



## Relle (Mar 6, 2018)

OK, now at 42 weeks.
This looks like my first bunny - Big Bun.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 6, 2018)

Um, no Easter Bonnet???


----------



## Relle (Mar 7, 2018)

Noooo, it's a Christmas countdown thread. Anyway I have the Easter Bunny in my lounge room and she doesn't wear bonnets.


----------



## Kamahido (Mar 7, 2018)

Relle said:


> OK, now at 42 weeks.
> This looks like my first bunny - Big Bun.


Seeing this reminds me of a youtube series I used to watch many years ago called Buns and Chou Chou.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 8, 2018)

Relle said:


> Noooo, it's a Christmas countdown thread. Anyway I have the Easter Bunny in my lounge room and she doesn't wear bonnets.


That's understandable -- it would just get in the way when she has all those eggs to hide!


----------



## Relle (Mar 13, 2018)

40 weeks until Christmas. The moose bunny.


----------



## Relle (Mar 21, 2018)

Now into the thirty somethings - 39 weeks and counting.


----------



## Relle (Apr 10, 2018)

37 weeks down now.


----------



## Relle (Apr 19, 2018)

35 weeks now.


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 19, 2018)

Very cute.  But can we slow down time please?


----------



## Relle (Apr 20, 2018)

If only.


----------



## earlene (Apr 20, 2018)

Hope you don't mind a kitten with your rabbit.


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 20, 2018)

earlene said:


> View attachment 29985
> 
> Hope you don't mind a kitten with your rabbit.



You need a christmas star earlene!


----------



## Relle (May 4, 2018)

Down another 2 weeks, it's now 33 weeks to go.


----------



## Relle (May 29, 2018)

30 weeks to go.


----------



## NsMar42111 (May 29, 2018)

Now it's time to start stocking up!


----------



## Lin19687 (May 29, 2018)

We had a bunny called Mr. Bun Bun.  I called him Kevin, which just made my sister mad 

@Relle how many bunnies do you have?  I know these are not all yours.

So, how much is everyone planning on making for X-mas ?


----------



## Relle (May 29, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> @Relle how many bunnies do you have?  I know these are not all yours.



I only have one bunny now (Pippi) , her photo is a few back sitting on Santa's lap. Here's a photo of my Ellie (the white bunny), the pigs were mine and the two other bunnies were my friends (they are all gone now), my friends bunnies  died late last year (they were old bunnies).


----------



## Lin19687 (May 29, 2018)

Aborable.  We had 2 big bunnies when I was about 7 y/o. A blk/wht and brn/wht, no idea what breed but they were fun but we were not allowed to play with them.
Then my little sister got one when I was like 16. I used to take it outside for grass and fresh air... more then my sister did 
so fluffy they are


----------



## Relle (May 29, 2018)

Bunnies are like any other pet, they need a lot of human interaction and they give you a lot back. A lot of people buy them for kids and leave them in the yard and wonder why they don't come to them when they don't spend any time with them. I don't consider bunnies pets for kids as they don't spend the time with them. A lot of people also don't get them sterilized  ( to prevent cancer) or vaccinated and wonder why they die.


----------



## Relle (Jun 7, 2018)

28 weeks.

Don't feed rabbits carrots, they are full of sugar and upset their gut.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 7, 2018)

Relle said:


> Bunnies are like any other pet, they need a lot of human interaction and they give you a lot back. A lot of people buy them for kids and leave them in the yard and wonder why they don't come to them when they don't spend any time with them. I don't consider bunnies pets for kids as they don't spend the time with them. A lot of people also don't get them sterilized  ( to prevent cancer) or vaccinated and wonder why they die.



I forgot to post to this.
Mr. Bun Bun, we were told, was 5 when we got him.  I can't remember what breed he was but we were told they would only live about 5-8 years.  I am pretty sure we got him Altered (we had that issue 10 years prior) and Vaccinated at least once.
Mr. Bun Bun lived to the ripe old age of 16 !  Even after he ate through my water bed cord, twice  . He liked my room, probably because i was the only one that played with him. 
I Lurved Mr. Bun Bun, just don't tell my sister...... he was hers


I better get my arse in gear for X-Mas/ Holiday fairs !!!


----------



## Relle (Jun 8, 2018)

WOW, 16 that was a very very old bunny. Never heard one living that long, the local vet had one and he said his bunny was 13 when he died. Do you remember what he got vaccinated for ? I don't think that you have the calicivirus that we have here.
Here's what I found -
Spayed or neutered rabbits kept indoors with proper care may have a lifespan of *8* to *12* years, with mixed-breed rabbits typically living longer than purebred specimens, and dwarf breeds having longer average lifespans than larger breeds. The world record for longest-lived rabbit is *18 years*.


----------



## penelopejane (Jun 8, 2018)

There is still time to buy molds and make christmas soap:
Christmas soap, christmas stars, M&P and christmas ornaments.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 8, 2018)

@Relle I don't but this was back in the 1980's ?  They probably only had one and I have no idea what it would have been.
He was not a Flemmish but I don't think it was a dwarf.  Maybe about 4-6# ?
And at almost every molt there was a pattern change.  For the longest time I thought they were buying new bunnies !

What was your Best seller during the Winter Holidays ? sorry trying to keep this back in track


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Jun 8, 2018)

[emoji7] I want a [emoji195]! But I'll have to settle for the wild ones that live on our property. We were greeted by a baby bunny this morning. He was so cute!


----------



## Veggiebin (Jun 9, 2018)

It’s getting dangerously close to the halfway mark. You guys are making me nervous, but in a good way. Need to plan the holiday season!!!


----------



## happyshopper (Jun 9, 2018)

penelopejane said:


> There is still time to buy molds and make christmas soap:
> Christmas soap, christmas stars, M&P and christmas ornaments.



Great idea hamma beads soap. I always get my son to handcraft something for relations at Christmas. Just made my decision what he will do this year.  Thanks


----------



## Relle (Jun 15, 2018)

27 weeks to go.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 17, 2018)

@Relle Just for you I snapped this cute pic of our (now) resident wild baby bunny, who is now decided to hang with the Hens.




Sorry it's blurry, zooming in then taking the pic does that.


----------



## Relle (Jun 20, 2018)

26 weeks to go - ho, ho, ho.


----------



## Relle (Jul 4, 2018)

Well past the half way mark.
24 weeks and 6 days to go.


----------



## Relle (Jul 17, 2018)

23 weeks now.


----------



## Relle (Aug 16, 2018)

18 weeks or 130 days to go.


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 16, 2018)

NOOOOO !!!!  I don't even have any markets or fairs to go to yet. I'm having a hard time finding them.

But you bet I am trying to get stock up 

Video is adorable !


----------



## SunRiseArts (Aug 17, 2018)

WHAT!  Where has this year gone?


----------



## mommycarlson (Aug 17, 2018)

Pipkin is absolutely darling!!   The enthusiasm for Christmas carrots is infectious!


----------



## penelopejane (Aug 22, 2018)

More Christmas soaps:



Happy housewife soap obsession


Cindy’s bath creations


Boston Creations


Boston Creations


----------



## Relle (Aug 25, 2018)

Just for Aussies - only 3 more Prime Ministers until Christmas


----------



## Relle (Sep 1, 2018)

16 weeks and 3 days to go. 
Yes, you saw it here first.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Sep 1, 2018)

Only 16 weeks? Where did the time go?


----------



## szaza (Sep 7, 2018)

Omg I caught myself humming jingle bells on my way home yesterday..


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 7, 2018)

I saw Christmas mince pies in the supermarket today!!!!


----------



## Chris_S (Sep 7, 2018)

szaza said:


> Omg I caught myself humming jingle bells on my way home yesterday..



A mountain biking forum and club I used to be a member of used to do a competition for the last person who heard a certain Christmas song in December one year someone who had already been knocked out the competition turned up to one of the Christmas club ride meets playing the song in his car at full volume so every member in ear shot also got knocked out and at the Christmas ride most of the club turned out and all wore Santa outfits must of been about 50-60 riders.


----------



## Relle (Sep 20, 2018)

13 weeks and 4 days to go or 95 days in total.
Have a swim and a beach picnic for Christmas lunch. Then build your sand man.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 21, 2018)

We were actually in Australia for Christmas one year. Didn't see any sand snowmen, tho. Just a lot of folks running around with fake antlers on their heads.


----------



## CaraBou (Sep 21, 2018)

That's my kind of snow man!


----------



## Relle (Sep 21, 2018)

Zany_in_CO said:


> We were actually in Australia for Christmas one year. Didn't see any sand snowmen, tho. Just a lot of folks running around with fake antlers on their heads.


That's because you didn't build one, Zany . Fake antlers I've seen, must get some this year .


----------



## Relle (Sep 21, 2018)

CaraBou said:


> That's my kind of snow man!


Even better, when you can go swimming .


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 21, 2018)

We had some Americans and some Canadians for Christmas last year. 
They spent the afternoon at the beach video skyping their friends back in snowy vermont!  "Look at this!  It's 32*C!  It's sunny!"


----------



## Relle (Sep 21, 2018)

penelopejane said:


> We had some Americans and some Canadians for Christmas last year.


Did they taste nice  ? Sorry, couldn't help myself (going to hide under my rock now).


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 21, 2018)

Very funny!
It was great to have them for Christmas because they were so enthusiastic about all our normal (boring) traditions.  They loved it all.  It made us excited about Christmas all over again.
It was the very first Christmas that I'd ever "hosted" at our house and it went pretty well even if I do say so myself.  

There is still time to make some christmas soaps:


https://www.etsy.com/listing/572680215/cp-christmas-tree-cupcake-soaphandmade?ref=shop_home_active_6


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 21, 2018)

Relle said:


> Did they taste nice  ? Sorry, couldn't help myself (going to hide under my rock now).


----------



## Relle (Oct 4, 2018)

11 weeks and 4 days to go.


----------



## Relle (Oct 23, 2018)

9 weeks exactly to go. Have a Merry Sharkmas.


----------



## jade-15 (Oct 23, 2018)

I had been thinking 8 weeks so just gained a week 
Made my soaps today.  Now to look at bath products.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 23, 2018)

Hey! Is that Santa Jaws?!


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 25, 2018)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Hey! Is that Santa Jaws?!


Ha Ha!


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 25, 2018)

Darn it, Better get everything ready for a marathon soaping when my FO's come in.


----------



## soapmaker (Oct 25, 2018)

I'm done! How could you wait till now when you need a minimum of 6 weeks cure and people start buying in November?


----------



## dibbles (Oct 25, 2018)

soapmaker said:


> I'm done! How could you wait till now when you need a minimum of 6 weeks cure and people start buying in November?


Not everyone sells. Some of us just make soap for gifts.


----------



## soapmaker (Oct 25, 2018)

Nice idea.


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 25, 2018)

soapmaker said:


> I'm done! How could you wait till now when you need a minimum of 6 weeks cure and people start buying in November?


 I actually have a ton of soap.  These new FO's will have time to cure for my Mid DEC show


----------



## Relle (Nov 6, 2018)

7 weeks to go people.


----------



## Relle (Nov 14, 2018)

5 weeks and 6 days in Oz or 6 weeks in the U.S. Elsewhere, I have no idea.


----------



## Relle (Nov 21, 2018)

4 weeks and 5 days left.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 21, 2018)

I think it's time to go into denial.


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 22, 2018)

I'm not looking at that pic... I has the dreaded  S in it !


----------



## Relle (Nov 27, 2018)

4 weeks that's all, don't miss the boat.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Recipe you can make - easy peasy.
http://www.exclusivelyfood.com.au/2007/11/white-christmas-recipe.html


----------



## BattleGnome (Nov 27, 2018)

I understood some of those words!

What is copha? Is it closer to coconut oil or shortening? And I’m guessing rice bubbles are similar to tapioca pearls? 

I might make it as a much easier on the palate fruit cake. Fruit cake isn’t part of my Christmas tradition but sugary things are


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 27, 2018)

BattleGnome said:


> What is copha? Is it closer to coconut oil or shortening? And I’m guessing rice bubbles are similar to tapioca pearls?



COPHA
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=what+is+copha?

RICE BUBBLES
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=what+are+rice+bubbles?


----------



## BattleGnome (Nov 27, 2018)

Zany_in_CO said:


> COPHA
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=what+is+copha?
> 
> RICE BUBBLES
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=what+are+rice+bubbles?



I googled the copha, it looks like coconut shortening to me. 

(I also never expected rice bubbles to be Rice Krispies, there’s noth8ng bubbly about those to me)


----------



## Relle (Nov 27, 2018)

Yep, copha is Coconut shortening, rice bubbles are not tapioca pearls, they are puffed rice.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Nov 27, 2018)

Relle, I am trying to get in the spirit!  But I need help.


----------



## Relle (Nov 27, 2018)

No spirit here either.


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 28, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> I'm not looking at that pic... I has the dreaded  S in it !



But he’s so cute!



Relle said:


> No spirit here either.



I am determined not to forget the bonbons this year.
I hope they last a year as I’ve still got last years unused ones.
I’m writing a list and hopefully I’ll stick to it.


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 28, 2018)

penelopejane said:


> I am determined not to forget the bonbons this year.
> I hope they last a year as I’ve still got last years unused ones.



Now I KNOW you are Not talking about the food BonBons ...  If I had those they would be gone in a minute 

Yes I too need more inspiration.  I can look at Bunnies in Snow now


----------



## Relle (Nov 28, 2018)

penelopejane said:


> But he’s so cute!



I think he's cute too.


----------



## Relle (Nov 28, 2018)

penelopejane said:


> I am determined not to forget the bonbons this year.
> I hope they last a year as I’ve still got last years unused ones.
> I’m writing a list and hopefully I’ll stick to it.



I've got a Christmas pudding from last year, when they got reduced in price, it's been in the freezer for 12 months, so I'm using that.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 29, 2018)

@ Maria - Define "Christmas Spirit". Gift giving has gotten so out of hand it's become more of a burden or competition than an opportunity for sharing love and joy of the season. Hard to come by these days, IMO.

For me, Christmas is about creating memories...

I remember our first Christmas together 44 years ago with Jim and all 7 kids (combined family). We didn't have a lot of money at the time so we made do with our wits and creativity. There were a lot of tumbleweeds in the area at that time. I drove the station wagon, loaded up with whoever was on hand and we went out and collected those tumbleweeds -- made 2-3 trips.  We stacked them up like a very tall tree in the living room that had a cathedral celing. We wrapped white mini-lights around it, giving the tree a warm glow. We strung popcorn and cranberries just like in the olden days. Labor intensive but many hands not only made light work, but an opportunity for us to do a project together. Fun time. The kids still talk about that tree.


----------



## earlene (Nov 30, 2018)

Zany_in_CO said:


> @ Maria - Define "Christmas Spirit". Gift giving has gotten so out of hand it's become more of a burden or competition than an opportunity for sharing love and joy of the season. Hard to come by these days, IMO.
> 
> For me, Christmas is about creating memories...
> 
> I remember our first Christmas together 44 years ago with Jim and all 7 kids (combined family). We didn't have a lot of money at the time so we made do with our wits and creativity. There were a lot of tumbleweeds in the area at that time. I drove the station wagon, loaded up with whoever was on hand and we went out and collected those tumbleweeds -- made 2-3 trips.  We stacked them up like a very tall tree in the living room that had a cathedral celing. We wrapped white mini-lights around it, giving the tree a warm glow. We strung popcorn and cranberries just like in the olden days. Labor intensive but many hands not only made light work, but an opportunity for us to do a project together. Fun time. The kids still talk about that tree.




What a fabulous memory!


----------



## Relle (Dec 4, 2018)

EXACTLY 3 WEEKS.​


----------



## penelopejane (Dec 4, 2018)

Too late to make soap but you still have time for some creative wrapping!


----------



## Relle (Dec 11, 2018)

14 sleeps.


----------



## Zing (Dec 11, 2018)

Zany_in_CO said:


> @ Maria - Define "Christmas Spirit". Gift giving has gotten so out of hand it's become more of a burden or competition than an opportunity for sharing love and joy of the season. Hard to come by these days, IMO.
> 
> For me, Christmas is about creating memories...
> 
> I remember our first Christmas together 44 years ago with Jim and all 7 kids (combined family). We didn't have a lot of money at the time so we made do with our wits and creativity. There were a lot of tumbleweeds in the area at that time. I drove the station wagon, loaded up with whoever was on hand and we went out and collected those tumbleweeds -- made 2-3 trips.  We stacked them up like a very tall tree in the living room that had a cathedral celing. We wrapped white mini-lights around it, giving the tree a warm glow. We strung popcorn and cranberries just like in the olden days. Labor intensive but many hands not only made light work, but an opportunity for us to do a project together. Fun time. The kids still talk about that tree.


 What a story! Thanks for sharing!  For years we have tried to de-stress Christmas.  Last July I posed to my family that since all the kids are grown and we already have too much stuff, this year, let's exchange gifts that are homemade or tickets to events.  It's ruffled some feathers so I'm anxious to see how it goes.  My recipients are getting a boat load of soap!


----------



## Dawni (Dec 12, 2018)

I had posted this on my Instagram




FYI, SM and Ayala are Mall chains.. Big ones. Noche Buena is our Christmas Eve meal..
And the corresponding post




Just thought I'd share


----------



## cynialan (Dec 13, 2018)

Dawni said:


> I had posted this on my Instagram
> View attachment 33694
> 
> FYI, SM and Ayala are Mall chains.. Big ones. Noche Buena is our Christmas Eve meal..
> ...



I agree with you! These big business are making money all year round. Our family usually buys gift from tiangge than malls.
Oh how I miss Christmas in the Philippines.


----------



## Relle (Dec 15, 2018)

9 sleeps to go.


----------



## amd (Dec 17, 2018)

Shhhh.... don't tell my kids. They're still oblivious to the fact that Christmas is coming.


----------



## Relle (Dec 25, 2018)

No sleeps left, it's here, actually it's late afternoon.

HAPPY CHRISTMAS to everyone on SMF 

all done and dusted for another year.


----------



## penelopejane (Dec 25, 2018)

Thank you for keeping us on our toes this year Relle. 
Your reminders were a great motivator to getting things done. 

I hope you have a very happy christmas and a fabulous new year.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 25, 2018)

Well done, Relle!


----------

